# Quelle version de windows acheter ?



## dems9294 (28 Juin 2006)

Je souhaite acheter un windows xp pro, puis je acheter et installer avec boot camp la verion oem qui est nettement moins chère ou dois je acheter la version la plus chère ? merci de votre aide


----------



## Toumak (28 Juin 2006)

non
n'importe laquelle est bonne
il faut juste que tu l'aies acquis légalement et qu'il y ait le service pack 2 intégré
si tu as respecté ces 2 critères, libre à toi d'acheter et d'installer la version d'xp que tu souhaites


----------



## Dramis (28 Juin 2006)

Ca dépend de la license OEM.


----------



## dems9294 (28 Juin 2006)

c'est a dire ?


----------



## rizoto (28 Juin 2006)

en théorie por acheter la version OEM, tu dois acheter du métériel informatique,  la loi est assez floue. 
Récemment j'ai acheté une license OEM à 119 euros avec une souris....regarde du coté de rue du commerce.


----------



## le_magi61 (28 Juin 2006)

Pour &#234;tre dans la l&#233;galit&#233;, la license OEM est utilisable uniquement si elle est utilis&#233;e avec le mat&#233;riel achet&#233; en m&#234;me temps
Exemple : Si tu as achetes de la RAM pour ton ordinateur, et que tu prends une license en m&#234;me temps, tu dois installer la RAM puis installer windows sur le m&#234;me poste...

Mais &#231;a, c'est la th&#233;orie


----------



## Dramis (28 Juin 2006)

Les license OEM doivent aussi être installé sur le poste par l'assembleur de la machine.  

Mais bon, y'a pas grand risque que les gendarmes débarquent chez vous a 6 heures du mat parce que ta license OEM n'est pas super légal.


----------



## le_magi61 (28 Juin 2006)

Deja, c'est pas mal d'avoir une license l&#233;gal de windows, fusse-t-elle OEM...


----------



## Giam_ (28 Juin 2006)

Donc c'est bon pour un Windows 98 SE  - "et qu'il y ait le service pack 2 intégré" - what ?


----------



## Arlequin (28 Juin 2006)

Giam_ a dit:
			
		

> Donc c'est bon pour un Windows 98 SE  - "et qu'il y ait le service pack 2 intégré" - what ?



le SP2 est une mise à jour de XP, pas de 98SE...... le SP2 permet, entre autres, la reconnaissance de l'usb 2.0 ! ce que ne permet pas 98 SE .......

à +


----------



## Giam_ (28 Juin 2006)

acheter XP SP2 ou pas ça va pas la tête 











 non mais


----------



## Arlequin (28 Juin 2006)

Giam_ a dit:
			
		

> acheter XP SP2 ou pas ça va pas la tête
> 
> 
> non mais



???euh...qu'est ce à dire ????:mouais:


----------



## zoulou03200 (29 Juin 2006)

Tous les XP vendus aujourd'hui intègrent le service pack 2 (SP2). Au pire, le SP2 est disponible gratuitement en téléchargement sur le site de Microsoft.
Si tu achètes XP en version boîte (retail), tu pourras le réinstaller à ta guise sur une autre machine quand tu voudras en changer (mais une seule à la fois bien sûr...).
Par contre, une version OEM (environ 90 euros) est prévue pour être installée sur un poste et dédiée à ce poste (l'OS identifie certains composants : carte mère, CPU, HD...).
Elle ne peut donc pas être réutilisée en cas de changement d'ordinateur.
En fait, on peut installer ce qu'on veut (il suffit d'avoir un numéro de série valide), le problème c'est l'activation.
Si Microsoft identifie un numéro de série comme étant déja utilisé, il t'envoie bouler...
Dernier point : au départ, les versions OEM n'étaient vendues qu'avec une machine complète. Ensuite, il était accepté de les vendre avec un composant majeur (genre disque dur). Aujourd'hui, TOUS les distributeurs vendent ces versions avec une pièce détachée la moins chère possible (genre souris). C'est toléré. Jusqu'au jour où Billou va s'énerver (ou plutôt Steve Ballmer, c'est plus son style...) et planter quelques distributeurs, avec amendes salées à  la clé.
En tant qu'utilisateur lambda, tu ne risques rien.
Dernier détail : pourquoi XP PRO et pas HOME Edition ??


----------



## Vélane (4 Juillet 2006)

Les loulous, acheter Mac OSX Virtual PC7 qui contient windows xp c'est bon pour qq1 comme moi qui est ultra nul en tout ce qui est informatique ^^???

Ou y'a plus simple et moins cher &#224; acheter juste pour obtenir windows ?
(je choisis jamais le bon truc toute facon lol)

Sinon, facile a installer?


----------



## le_magi61 (5 Juillet 2006)

Il ne te faut pas Virtual PC, qui ne fonctionnera de toute fa&#231;on pas sur ton macbook pro 
Il te faut juste une licence de windows XP pro, avec SP2, comme celle -ci : 
http://www.grosbill.com/1/2172/Windows XP Professionnelle SP2 - OEM


----------



## le_magi61 (5 Juillet 2006)

1/ Il est illegal de parler de piratage sur les forums, relis la charte!!!
Les administrateurs et les modo sont responsables du contenu des messages !

2/ 





			
				igelineau a dit:
			
		

> jai horreur de payer pour du software...


Dis moi, tu fais quoi comme travail? b&#233;n&#233;vole prof&#233;ssionnel? Tu ne consideres pas que le travail des developpeur, graphiste, architecte logiciel, etc. merite un salaire?


----------



## Vélane (5 Juillet 2006)

Merci lemagi61 , je vais l'acheter (mais pas tout de suite, l'achat du mcbook pro m'a ruinee) ^^


----------



## Cricri (24 Janvier 2007)

zoulou03200 a dit:


> Tous les XP vendus aujourd'hui intègrent le service pack 2 (SP2). Au pire, le SP2 est disponible gratuitement en téléchargement sur le site de Microsoft.



Un lien ?


----------



## Arlequin (25 Janvier 2007)

Cricri a dit:


> Un lien ?


 

1) soit via "windows update", car c'est une mise à jour "automatique" de windows
2) soit via le site de microsoft

assez logique non ?


----------



## Cricri (25 Janvier 2007)

Arlequin a dit:


> 1)
> 2) soit via le site de microsoft
> 
> assez logique non ?


Oui mais là on dirait qu'on cherche une aiguille dans une botte de foin. Donc le Windows XP SP2 en FR c'est où...?


----------



## G2LOQ (25 Janvier 2007)

Cricri a dit:


> Oui mais l&#224; on dirait qu'on cherche une aiguille dans une botte de foin. Donc le Windows XP SP2 en FR c'est o&#249;...?



Ici. et ici si tu n'as pas Windows Update


----------



## DarKOrange (25 Janvier 2007)

Cricri a dit:


> Oui mais l&#224; on dirait qu'on cherche une aiguille dans une botte de foin. Donc le Windows XP SP2 en FR c'est o&#249;...?



:mouais: pas un peu fain&#233;ant sur les bords? Un petite recherche sur Google Windows Service Pack 2


----------



## Cricri (25 Janvier 2007)

Si si, merci bien


----------



## JF2W (25 Janvier 2007)

Les versions OEM sont des versions dédiés a une machine en particulier (dell, toshiba, etc...) , ceal veut il dire qu'il existe une version Apple de XP en OEm?
  Moi aussi j'ai vu chez CLG qu'il vendaent des Imac avec windows en OEm ...


----------



## G2LOQ (25 Janvier 2007)

Non. Il y a effectivement des version pour les constructeurs (plutôt des images disque pour la restauration dailleurs) mais tu peux acheter sans problème une version OEM de XP affilié à aucune marque qui fonctionnera sur ton Mac comme su nimporte quel PC.


----------



## JF2W (25 Janvier 2007)

donc c est sur , si j'achete la version OEM je n'aurais pas de problemes?
 D'ailleurs , j'ai vu qu'il existe en 32 et 64 bits, sur un core 2 duo 2,33ghz , lequel est plus performant ?
 apparement sur RDC , ils le fournissent avec un coupon vista, c'est interressant ou on s'en fout un peu?


----------



## Tarul (25 Janvier 2007)

JF2W a dit:


> Les versions OEM sont des versions d&#233;di&#233;s a une machine en particulier (dell, toshiba, etc...) , ceal veut il dire qu'il existe une version Apple de XP en OEm?
> Moi aussi j'ai vu chez CLG qu'il vendaent des Imac avec windows en OEm ...





JF2W a dit:


> donc c est sur , si j'achete la version OEM je n'aurais pas de problemes?
> D'ailleurs , j'ai vu qu'il existe en 32 et 64 bits, sur un core 2 duo 2,33ghz , lequel est plus performant ?
> apparement sur RDC , ils le fournissent avec un coupon vista, c'est interressant ou on s'en fout un peu?




si tu avais lu le post-it sur les licences, tu saurais que les oem ne sont vendus qu'avec des pc neuf ou un p&#233;riph&#233;rique qui rendrait caduque une licence oem existante(comme un dd).

la th&#233;orie voudrai que le 64bits est plus performant, mais la pratique est tr&#233;s loin de l&#224;. Microsoft n'a que peu d'experience sur le 64bits, les drivers sont absent(encore plus d'apple). Bref, ce serais un tr&#233;s tr&#233;s mauvais calcul de prendre un windows 64.

m&#234;me chose pour vista, car comme XP 64, bootcamp ne supporte et ne fournit pas de driver certifi&#233; pour vista. cela peut fonctionner, mais ce n'est pas assur&#233;. certains ont tent&#233; l'experience et les retours sont pour le moment tr&#233;s mitig&#233;. 

Mais m&#234;me bootcamp avec un win XP SP2 cela ne fonctionne pas encore tout &#224; fait, ils restent des comportements &#233;trange qui devront trouv&#233; leur solution a travers la mise &#224; jour de bootcamp. Ce qui n'est gu&#232;re &#233;tonnant vu que c'est un logiciel en beta avec tous les risque que cela comporte.

Meilleur solution pour bootcamp &#224; l'heure actuelle: Windows XP SP2 32bits
Meilleur solution &#224; travers de vmware ou parallels : tout os 32 bits


----------



## G2LOQ (26 Janvier 2007)

Dailleurs, même Vista ne semble pas très suivi pour la version 64bit (Enfin, ça peut changer, mais vu dans le sens ou ça va)

  Pour vienna peut-être


----------



## Tarul (26 Janvier 2007)

G2LOQ a dit:


> Dailleurs, même Vista ne semble pas très suivi pour la version 64bit (Enfin, ça peut changer, mais vu dans le sens ou ça va)
> 
> Pour vienna peut-être


Tu as raison, pour Vista, MS ne pousse pas trop sa version 64bits. De même les premier bench de cette version, Vista 64 bits n'apporte pas d'amélioration, voir même une dégradation dans certains cas. Mais bon, il y a trés peu de driver 64bits qui tiennent la route.

à l'heure actuel, seul les linux sont avancés au niveau du 64bits. Leopard va rattrapper ce retard(il nous manque le 64bits pour la partie graphique à ce qu'il me semble)


----------



## CERDAN (9 Février 2007)

Bonjour à tous !

J'ai un Dell inspiron... livré avec windows 98 et le cd de réinstallation du système. 
Puis je l'installer sur mon iMac ? je ne crois pas mais windows xp, meme de base vaut plus de 100 alors si j'ai le choix...


----------



## Toumak (9 Février 2007)

CERDAN a dit:


> Bonjour à tous !
> 
> J'ai un Dell inspiron... livré avec windows 98 et le cd de réinstallation du système.
> Puis je l'installer sur mon iMac ? je ne crois pas mais windows xp, meme de base vaut plus de 100 alors si j'ai le choix...



non, pas possible d'installer 98
par contre 2000, c'est possible en modifiant le cd d'install


----------



## CERDAN (9 Février 2007)

désolé, je me suis trompé:rateau: , je n'ai pas 98 mais millenium.

C'EST POSSIBLE ?


----------



## Toumak (9 Février 2007)

CERDAN a dit:


> d&#233;sol&#233;, je me suis tromp&#233;:rateau: , je n'ai pas 98 mais millenium.
> 
> C'EST POSSIBLE ?



je pense que c'est pas possible non plus
puis de toute fa&#231;on qu'est-ce que tu ferais avec millenium, c'est une grosse bouze


----------



## CERDAN (9 Février 2007)

ben, en fait, j'installe millenium est j'ai un cd de mise &#224; niveau xp pro. 
alos j'aurais pens&#233; mettre xp pro sans rien acheter !

Mais bon, vous n'avez pas trouv&#233; des versiosn de windows xp.... pas ch&#233;res ? pour l'instant pas moins de 100&#8364;


----------



## fable (9 Février 2007)

ça n'apporte rien de le dire, mais ça me fait du bien: AUCUNE ! 

peut-être crossover . /


----------



## CERDAN (10 Février 2007)

Crossover, c'est parfait ! et moins cher en plus. Quelqu'un a d&#233;j&#224; essay&#233; ?


----------



## Toumak (10 Février 2007)

CERDAN a dit:


> Crossover, c'est parfait ! et moins cher en plus. Quelqu'un a déjà essayé ?



oui, et pour le moment c'est pas très utilisable
assez lent pour lancer un programme, et peu de programmes marchent parfaitement
si tu veux essayer, tu peux utiliser la demo pendant 60 jours, donc fonce pour en savoir plus


----------



## fable (10 Février 2007)

Moi je trouve &#231;a sympa, sa convient parfaitement &#224; mon utilisation des .exe 
Mais comme le dis Toumak, c'est pas encore parfait, donc faut essayer pr voir si sa te convient !


----------



## CERDAN (10 Février 2007)

merci j'essaye de suite !


----------



## CERDAN (10 Février 2007)

1)pas terrible ce logiciel, je n'ai pas pu installer et jouer &#224; la bataille pour la terre du lieu 2 !!
y a t-l un autre logiciel de ce genre ?

2)Toukam m'a dit que c'&#233;tait possible d'installer windows 2000, mais comment modifier le cd d'install ?


----------



## DarKOrange (10 Février 2007)

:modo: Bon les enfants on revient au sujet de ce fil : "Quelle version de Windows acheter" OK ? Vous pouvez continuer sur le fil consacr&#233; aux solutions de virtualisation &#233;pingl&#233; en haut de ce forum. Merci.


----------



## Toumak (10 Février 2007)

CERDAN a dit:


> 1)pas terrible ce logiciel, je n'ai pas pu installer et jouer à la bataille pour la terre du lieu 2 !!
> y a t-l un autre logiciel de ce genre ?
> 
> 2)Toukam m'a dit que c'était possible d'installer windows 2000, mais comment modifier le cd d'install ?



oui, mais moi c'est Toumak 
par ici : http://forum.onmac.net/showthread.php?t=1096


----------



## CERDAN (10 Février 2007)

oula :rateau: ! j'y comprend rien ,d&#233;sol&#233; Toumak , je vai sur l'autre forum.


----------



## Tarul (18 Février 2007)

CERDAN a dit:


> oula :rateau: ! j'y comprend rien ,désolé Toumak , je vai sur l'autre forum.



au fait pourquoi tu veux installer un windows par bootcamp, tu as un besoin de puissance 3D?

si ce n'est pas le cas, un parallels ou un vmware fusion, devrais te suffire non?

et surtout que ton windows est un windows oem, c'est a dire lié a ta machine, légalement tu n'as pas le doit de l'installer sur ton mac. 

cf le poste sur les licences XP.

Enfin, les licences XP ne sont plus vendues(au moins chez ldlc, mais cela doit être le cas ailleurs). Elles sont remplacées par celle de windows Vista.


----------



## CERDAN (18 Février 2007)

je veux installer bootcamp et windows 2000 pour jouer &#224; certains jeux. et je me demande si c'est possible d'installer tout ceci via ce cd d'install dont j'ai parl&#233;.


----------



## Kilian2 (18 Février 2007)

Pour ma part j'ai investi dans une version OEM de Vista Home Premium pour mes jeux ( 129  seulement ) et cela tourne nickel pour ce que je veux faire avec  (pour le moment  )


----------



## Tarul (19 Février 2007)

CERDAN a dit:


> je veux installer bootcamp et windows 2000 pour jouer à certains jeux. et je me demande si c'est possible d'installer tout ceci via ce cd d'install dont j'ai parlé.


tu es un cas limite je dirais, tu es le premier de notre forum à vouloir installer windows 2000 sur un mac. Sans compter qu'officiellement il n'est pas supporté. Tu peux essasyer la methode de toumak, mais c'est de la bidouille et peu ne pas marcher correctement.




Kilian2 a dit:


> Pour ma part j'ai investi dans une version OEM de Vista Home Premium pour mes jeux ( 129  seulement ) et cela tourne nickel pour ce que je veux faire avec  (pour le moment  )


As tu utilisé le driver d'apple ou celui d'ati? le risque est que si tu fait trop de jeu, les ventilos ne prennent pas le relais.


----------



## Kilian2 (19 Février 2007)

J'ai utilis&#233; le driver d'ATI celui d'Apple ne supportant pas Vista  Pour le moment aucun souci m&#234;me avec des jeux gourmands pouss&#233;s &#224; fond  Et niveau ventilos pas de soucis m&#234;me apr&#232;s des heures de jeux le driver utilis&#233; par Apple n'&#233;tant que celui d' ATI je pense pas qu'il y ait la moindre diff&#233;rence  D'ailleurs sous Vista m&#234;me sans jouer la CG bosse donc si il y avait le moindre blem je m'en serais aper&#231;u


----------



## Tarul (20 Février 2007)

Kilian2 a dit:


> J'ai utilisé le driver d'ATI celui d'Apple ne supportant pas Vista  Pour le moment aucun souci même avec des jeux gourmands poussés à fond  Et niveau ventilos pas de soucis même après des heures de jeux l*e driver utilisé par Apple n'étant que celui d' ATI* je pense pas qu'il y ait la moindre différence  D'ailleurs sous Vista même sans jouer la CG bosse donc si il y avait le moindre blem je m'en serais aperçu



Hé non, ce n'est pas toujours le cas. les intégrateurs changent parfois les drivers officiels pour des raisons techniques. Ce n'est peut être pas le cas pour les imacs, mais pour les MBP seuls les drivers d'apple déclenche les ventilos en cas de chauffe, les driver d'ATI ne le font pas. Fais une petite recherche, tu verras qu'il y a des des cas.


----------



## Kilian2 (20 Février 2007)

C'est surement le cas du MacBook Pro du fait que la fr&#233;quence de la CG n'est pas &#224; la fr&#233;quence officielle comme sur l'iMac (processeur graphique &#224; 470 Mhz sur l'iMac et dans les sp&#233;c. du Mobility X1600 et 310 sur les MBP)  
Sinon donc comme tu m'a intrigu&#233; j'ai fait un test hier soir en jouant deux heures &#224; "Joint Task Force" tout graphisme &#224; fond et en 1680x1050 et apr&#232;s deux heures de jeux bon avec le son on entend les ventilos mais en quittant &#231;a ventilait plus que d'habitude et l'ensemble &#233;tait chaud mais pas br&#251;lant donc je pense que le tout &#233;tait refroidi correctement.
Donc vraisemblablement que cela ne concerne que les portable.


----------



## DarKOrange (20 Février 2007)

:modo: petit rappel du sujet de ce fil 

*quelle version de windows acheter ?*

Ce serait bien d'arrêter le HS maintenant


----------



## CERDAN (20 Février 2007)

ok, d'accord, dsl darkorange, le version la moins ch&#232;re de windows xp c'est combien ? 

Ou alors, quelle est la mons ch&#232;re version de windows ? 2000 ou ME ?( j'ai un cd xp( mise &#224; jour)).


----------



## Kilian2 (20 Février 2007)

Je ne sais même si tu peux encore acheter un de ces Windows sur eBay peut être ou 2000 à la limite mais franchement ...


----------



## CERDAN (20 Février 2007)

ok, jsuis à la limite de la pollution totale :rateau:  . je vai me contenter de rester sous mac os x et attendre Call of duty2 que j'ai commandé !!


----------



## Kilian2 (20 Février 2007)

Tu va voir tu vas te règaler avec Call of Duty 2 sur ton iMac  

Sinon je parle ne âme et consciense mais si il y a un windows à acheter c'est la Version Premium de Vista


----------



## CERDAN (21 Février 2007)

ok merci quand meme de vos réponses.


----------



## Tarul (22 Février 2007)

CERDAN a dit:


> ok, d'accord, dsl darkorange, le version la moins chère de windows xp c'est combien ?
> 
> Ou alors, quelle est la mons chère version de windows ? 2000 ou ME ?( j'ai un cd xp( mise à jour)).


 
j'ignore les prix sur les ebay-like. mais les 2000/ME/XP ne sont plus disponible à la vente, donc peut être pas cher en ebay, mais sinon les prix de vista les moins elevés sont les versions oem. Il y a toujours un flou sur la licence et la vente(voir le poste des licences de windows).

par ordre de prix suivant les versions :

Vista home Basic
Vista home premium
Vista business
Vista ultimate.


----------



## Kilian2 (24 Février 2007)

Si tu prends des OEM tu as la Basic pour environ 90 &#8364;, 120 &#8364; pour la Premium jusqu'a 200 &#8364; pour la Ultimate


----------



## CERDAN (24 Février 2007)

basic suffit &#224; faire marcher mes jeux ?


----------



## Tarul (24 Février 2007)

CERDAN a dit:


> basic suffit &#224; faire marcher mes jeux ?




si on s'en r&#233;f&#232;re &#224; cette page, normalement il n'y a aucun probl&#232;me, directx10 sera livr&#233; sur toutes les versions de windows vista, semble t'il.


----------



## divoli (2 Avril 2007)

Tarul a dit:


> 2000/ME/XP ne sont plus disponible à la vente...



:mouais:

Qu'est-ce que tu nous racontes, Tarul ? Windows XP SP2 est encore en vente sur de nombreux sites et dans certains magasins. Bon, je veux bien croire à la rigueur que ce sont des fonds de stock, mais de là à dire qu'il n'est plus en vente...

De plus, Windows XP est loin d'être mort et enterré, la version SP3 (même si ce n'est qu'une màj) est prévue pour 2008.


----------



## Tarul (2 Avril 2007)

divoli a dit:


> :mouais:
> 
> Qu'est-ce que tu nous racontes, Tarul ? Windows XP SP2 est encore en vente sur de nombreux sites et dans certains magasins. Bon, je veux bien croire &#224; la rigueur que ce sont des fonds de stock, mais de l&#224; &#224; dire qu'il n'est plus en vente...
> 
> De plus, Windows XP est loin d'&#234;tre mort et enterr&#233;, la version SP3 (m&#234;me si ce n'est qu'une m&#224;j) est pr&#233;vue pour 2008.



Le&#231;on : comment se rattraper sur une demi bourde : Windows XP SP1 n'est plus en vente. . J'avoue &#234;tre &#233;tonn&#233; qu'ils soient encore en vente. Merci de m'avoir repris.

Plus s&#233;rieusement, XP est encore en vente, mais je pense qu'il ne va pas rester longtemps disponible(enfin c'est relatif). Avec le SP1 de vista XP dispara&#238;tra des rayons ou aura d&#233;j&#224; disparut. Le SP3, je me demande si il sortira, tout va d&#233;pendre de la diffusion de Vista, je pense

Enfin, la question est r&#233;solue,puisque tous les windows pour ordinateur personnel 32 bits qui sont en vente sauf XP Media center(encore qu'il devrait fonctionner) sont supporter par les driver d'apple gr&#226;ce &#224; la derni&#232;re version de bootcamp.


----------



## imaxg4 (4 Avril 2007)

Bonjour,

Je compte m'acheter un iMac 20' après le 15 avril et installer vista dessus pour les jeux et autocad.

Sachant que l'iMac a un processeur 64bits, dois-je prendre vista 64bits ou non ? Et est-ce que le 32 bits tournera quand meme dessus ?


----------



## DarKOrange (4 Avril 2007)

Salut et bienvenue sur MacG 
Oui les versions 32bits de Vista tournent très bien sur les Mac Intel. Elles sont d'ailleurs recommnadées car pour l'instant les drivers développés par Apple n'existent pas en version 64bits.


----------



## guimon (4 Avril 2007)

En effet je confirme : j'ai vista ultimate (32 bits) sur mon mac book pro, &#231;a tourne &#224; la perfection, je doute qu'un pc puisse faire aussi bien lol


----------



## imaxg4 (4 Avril 2007)

Merci pour vos r&#233;ponses rapide.


----------



## SirDeck (4 Avril 2007)

Si je prends une version eom
Une fois installé, si je change un composant du Mac comme le disque dur, Cela fonctionne toujours ?


----------



## spleen (5 Avril 2007)

Si tu changes un composant aussi important que le disque dur, il y a des chances pour que sois obligé de réactiver ta licence (par tél chez Microsoft).
J'ai déja eu le cas sur PC simplement en remettant en service un chip Ethernet désactivé...


----------



## Tarul (5 Avril 2007)

spleen a dit:


> Si tu changes un composant aussi important que le disque dur, il y a des chances pour que sois oblig&#233; de r&#233;activer ta licence (par t&#233;l chez Microsoft).
> J'ai d&#233;ja eu le cas sur PC simplement en remettant en service un chip Ethernet d&#233;sactiv&#233;...


La r&#233;activation manuelle intervient lorsque tu as trop activ&#233; windows par le web. il me semble que l'on a le droit de modifier le hardware 2 fois(avec formattage entre les deux &#233;volutions) avant de devoir effectu&#233; une r&#233;activation manuelle.


----------



## SirDeck (5 Avril 2007)

Merci. dans ce cas pas de problème


----------



## CERDAN (30 Avril 2007)

Je relance la discussion voulant me faire plaisir avec test drive unlimited. ( non dispo. sous mac .
J'aimerais acheter vista, mais les versions coem, je n'y comprend rien. A la fnac, pas d'explication claire. J'espère que quelqu'un de compétant viendra aider un pauvre macuser qui veut jouer   . 

donc question : Quelle version, selon vous, de vista sera optimale pour faire marcher des jeux? Je voudrais quand même le nouveau design de windows:mouais:   . ( j'ai entendu dire que la version basic basic de vista n'a pas de nouveau design  :hein:  )

merci


----------



## flotow (30 Avril 2007)

je vois pas l'interet de la nouvelle interface si c'est juste pour jouer (sachant que quand tu vas jouer... tu la veras pas )
je dirai juste, la moins cher  (ce qui est deja tres cher)
pour avoir la nouvelle interface, ca va te couter


----------



## CERDAN (30 Avril 2007)

oui, tu as raison, restons simple ,


----------



## flotow (30 Avril 2007)

CERDAN a dit:


> oui, tu as raison, restons simple ,



je ne parlai bien sur pas des versions 'internet' hein   (mais ca devient de plus en plus relou a cracker.. alors


----------



## CERDAN (1 Mai 2007)

Personne ne peut me donner un avis sur les versions COEM ?


----------



## firenze (1 Mai 2007)

CERDAN a dit:


> Personne ne peut me donner un avis sur les versions COEM ?



Je te conseille d'acheter l'Edition Familiale Premium ! Disponible à environ 125 en OEM, elle offre la nouvelle interface de Vista et toutes les nouvelles fonctionnalités du système dans le cadre d'un usage non professionnel, pour un prix somme toute raisonnable. C'est de loin la version la plus vendue de Vista.

Les version OEM sont moins chères que les versions boites, mais ont une licence plus stricte : tu ne peux installer une version OEM que sur une et une seule machine.  Si ta machine rend l'âme, tu dois recheter une nouvelle licence. Tu trouveras difficilement (mais c'est pas impossible) des versions OEM à la FNAC ou chez un autre grand distributeur. Il est plus facile de te rendre chez un petit asembleur artisanal de quartier. Attention, bien que les versions OEM peuvent théoriquement être vendues sans contraintes, certains assembleurs conditionnent leur vente à l'achat de matériel (disque dur, carte mère...).

Si tu désires obtenir légalement Vista de manière plus aisée, tu peux acheter les versions boites dispobles notamment à la FNAC. La version Familiale Premium t'en coûtera 220 pour une mise à jour (si tu as déjà une version antérieure de Windows installée sur ton Mac) et  330 pour la version complète.

Note que Vista est un système très jeune, et qu'il peut encore présenter des incompatibilités et des problème de performances. Vérifie quand même que les jeux que tu veux utiliser et ton matériel  son bien compatibles avec Vista (bien que vu ta configuration, ce dernier point ne devrait pas poser trop de problèmes). Pour jouer, à l'heure actuelle, beaucoup de PC-users restent sous XP, en attendant que Vista mûrisse un peu. Tu peux donc aussi essayer de dénicher un cd d'XP Familial chez un revendeur...


----------



## Tarul (1 Mai 2007)

CERDAN a dit:


> Je relance la discussion voulant me faire plaisir avec test drive unlimited. ( non dispo. sous mac .
> J'aimerais acheter vista, mais les versions coem, je n'y comprend rien. A la fnac, pas d'explication claire. J'esp&#232;re que quelqu'un de comp&#233;tant viendra aider un pauvre macuser qui veut jouer   .
> 
> donc question : Quelle version, selon vous, de vista sera optimale pour faire marcher des jeux? Je voudrais quand m&#234;me le nouveau design de windows:mouais:   . ( j'ai entendu dire que la version basic basic de vista n'a pas de nouveau design  :hein:  )
> ...





CERDAN a dit:


> Personne ne peut me donner un avis sur les versions COEM ?



en fait tu trouvera la r&#233;ponse sur ce que sont les version oem(y a pas de c). Les version oem de windows sont attach&#233;es a une machine. C'est a dire que tu ne peux pas installer vista sur un pc puis plus tard le mettre sur une nouvelle machine. C'est une des grosses limitations de cette licence, sinons techniquement parlant, un windows oem est identique a un windows disposant d'une licence boite.

Pour jouer, je conseil plut&#244;t XP que Vista, ce dernier restant plus performant. Les drivers de carte graphique sont encore l&#233;ger sur Vista peu optimis&#233;s. A long terme mieux vaut prendre Vista.

Enfin vista pour le jeu, et pour tout de suite, mieux vaut avoir un imac intel gonfl&#233; a bloc ou encore un mac pro, sinon tu sera d&#233;&#231;ut(note : tu le serais &#233;galement avec un macbook, macmini si tu joue a des jeux r&#233;cents)

Enfin je rappel que bootcamp est encore en beta, et qu'il y a encore des probl&#232;mes possibles aux niveaux driver windows et qu'il ne vaut pas mieux esp&#233;rer des mises &#224; jour rapide.


----------



## flotow (1 Mai 2007)

pourquoi Vista pour jouer au fait? je vois pas l'interet? tout tourne encore sous XP...
sinon, pourquoi payer une premium pour jouer, si j'etait dans ce cas, je prendrai la basique de chez basique


----------



## Tarul (1 Mai 2007)

Tucpasquic a dit:


> pourquoi Vista pour jouer au fait? je vois pas l'interet? tout tourne encore sous XP...
> sinon, pourquoi payer une premium pour jouer, si j'etait dans ce cas, je prendrai la basique de chez basique



Vista est le seul windows a proposer directx 10. Cela n'a pas d'effet imm&#233;diat, mais a long terme lorsque tous les jeux demanderont directx 10 mini, alors XP sera vraiment obsol&#232;te pour le jeu(pour le reste aussi). Ce ne sera pas tout de suite vu le parc important de windows XP, mais je pense qu'en 1 an, 1an 1/2 on aura s&#251;rement termin&#233; la migration du parc des joueurs.

Diff&#233;rences entre premium et basique : http://www.microsoft.com/france/windows/products/windowsvista/editions/n/choose.mspx


----------



## CERDAN (1 Mai 2007)

En fait, je l'utiliserai que pour les jeu, vista basic me semble le plus approprié. Merci de vos conseils.
Encore une question : Acheter une version OEM et l'installer sur mon mac avec bootcamp n'est pas illégal ?, je pense que non, mais l'installer plusieurs fois est interdit, n'est ce pas ? 

( Ca coute cher quand même pour un système moins performant que MAC OS X, et moins protégé   ;  Windows Vista Édition Intégrale coûte environ 546 euros !! :mouais:  :rateau: ....pour un poste ( vu à la fnac ) alors que Tiger : 122,55 euros   ).


----------



## Tarul (1 Mai 2007)

CERDAN a dit:


> En fait, je l'utiliserai que pour les jeu, vista basic me semble le plus approprié. Merci de vos conseils.
> _normalement oui, mais gaffe tu auras qu'un XP ++ et non un vista avec home basic, des gadget ou des logiciels pourraient refuser de fonctionner sur des homes basic comme des media center._
> 
> Encore une question : Acheter une version OEM et l'installer sur mon mac avec bootcamp n'est pas illégal ?
> ...



Comme tu l'as dit, tout dépend de ce que tu souhaite faire avec ton windows, tes désirs étant très tranchés, tu n'as pas le casse tête du choix a avoir.

Pour la sécurité, tu es un peu vache, il n'y a pas encore eut de grosse attaque.  Mais seulement des plantage qui sont en fait une fonctionnalité de sécurité, ha ben non c'est office 2007 celle-là.:casse: 

Plus sérieusement, aucun système n'ait invulnérable, seul ton mode d'utilisation de ton système le rendra plus ou moins perméable. Tous les systèmes ont leur failles de sécurités, simplement windows étant dominant, il est plus rentable de l'attaquer.


----------



## CERDAN (2 Mai 2007)

Je n'installerai pas mon r&#233;seau dessus ( sur windows ) donc pas de virus. Quand je voudrai surfer, j'utiliserai safari .


> En fait, je l'utiliserai que pour les jeu, vista basic me semble le plus appropri&#233;. Merci de vos conseils.
> normalement oui, mais gaffe tu auras qu'un XP ++ et non un vista avec home basic, des gadget ou des logiciels pourraient refuser de fonctionner sur des homes basic comme des media center.



Je n'ai pas trop bien compris ce que tu veux dire, y a t-il une difference entre home basic et basic ?


----------



## Tarul (2 Mai 2007)

CERDAN a dit:


> Je n'installerai pas mon réseau dessus ( sur windows ) donc pas de virus. Quand je voudrai surfer, j'utiliserai safari .
> 
> 
> Je n'ai pas trop bien compris ce que tu veux dire, y a t-il une difference entre home basic et basic ?



Je parlais de la différence entre home basic et home prenium, la seconde possède plus de fonctionnalité comme aero(si on peut appeler ça une fonctionnalité), les principaux différences sont indiqués dans le lien que j'ai donné dans mon avant-dernier poste.


----------



## CERDAN (6 Mai 2007)

Pour mon mac ( cf. signature ) il me faut le version 32 bits ou 64 bits ( je pense que c'est la version 32 mais je veux être sur  )


----------



## Tarul (7 Mai 2007)

CERDAN a dit:


> Pour mon mac ( cf. signature ) il me faut le version 32 bits ou 64 bits ( je pense que c'est la version 32 mais je veux être sur  )



Comme indiquer dans la FAQ (récemment mise à jour sur le sujet), Bootcamp et en particulier les drivers qu'il livre ne supporte que la version 32 bits des Windows XP et Vista.

Enfin techniquement, ton imac possède un processeur 32 bits, donc tu n'a pas le choix.


----------



## CERDAN (8 Mai 2007)

merci pour ta r&#233;ponse modo


----------



## flypig (17 Juin 2007)

bonjour, je voudrais savoir une installation xp 64 bits avec bootcamp sera-t-il possible sur les nouveaux MBP. G fait une recherche sur ce forum, il y en a qui disent que la version de bootcamp supporte que XP 32 bit et vista. Cependant il y en a qui disent qu'il ont reussi a installer XP 64 bits sur les mac pro? Du coup je ne sais plus koi faire.

A-t-il quelqu'un qui a une reponse exacte svp? merci


----------



## DarKOrange (17 Juin 2007)

La FAQ en haut du forum est assez claire &#224; ce sujet non ? De plus si tu as fais une recherche merci de poster &#224; la suite du fil qui correspond &#224; ta question :mouais: pas la peine de cr&#233;er un nouveau fil. On fusione.


----------



## CERDAN (21 Novembre 2007)

Sur cette page , je peux voir qu'il est écrit version OEM, mais sur la photo, version mise à jour.

Je peux quand même l'acheter pour l'installer sur bootcamp ?


----------



## ithelie de thanatos (23 Avril 2008)

coucou les zamis.

alors, voilà, j'ai acheté le moins cher des MacBook Pro  en octobre dernier, et je suis sous tiger (j'ai pas trop léopard, oui, je sais je suis vieux jeux). et là vous me demandez ais quel est le lein avec ce fil? minute j'y viens.

alors voilà, je suis dans un trip vieux jeux avec des copains, on se refait les discworld et tout et tout. 

maintenant, on aimerais faire en réseau du battlefield 1942 ainsi que l'excelent Total Annihilation qui a rythmé ma final de foot 1998 (qui était un match pourri, en dehors du fait que nous avons gagnés, convenons en).

D'où ma question: est ce que windows 98 est suffisant?
Oui, il est vieux, mais il offre l'ultime avantage d'être déjà la propriété de moi-même, ce qui me ravi à l'idée de ne pas faire de dépenses, surtout si c'est pour financer les actions humanitaires de M. Blill Gates.


----------

